# pb connexion



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2001)

je ne peux plus me connecter :
je suis pas très expérimentée avec mon Imac (G3;350 mhz) mais j'ai fait (y compris avec les hotlines de libertysurf et de wanadoo)15 fois le tour des tdb, modifier les modems et vérifier la communication par Terminal et tout est OK...n'empêche que je ne peux plus me connecter (= le modem distant ne répond pas ou absence de porteuse ou connexion à 2400 bps !!!). Evidemment, les fournisseurs d'accès disent que ça ne vient pas de chez eux
Qui a une idée pour moi ?
(merci d'avance de ne pas me laisser surfer sur mon vieux PC...!)

------------------


----------



## Pierrot (14 Mars 2001)

Au fait ça marche avec ton vieux PC ? C'est un test à faire pour voir si ton fournisseur est en cause.

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Hurrican (14 Mars 2001)

Ah, les problèmes de connexion.
1) le modem tu dois l'essayer avec le script V34. Sinon, effectivement tu peux avoir des problèmes de réponse des serveurs distants, au cas où ta ligne n'est pas terrible (c'est mon cas).
2) Quel fournisseur d'accès préfèrerais tu ? Que l'on te transmette les paramètres corrects pour chaque tdb.
3) Où te trouves tu ? Y a peut être une ame charitable près de chez toi qui pourrait jeter un oeil.

Enfin, cela m'étonne que tu ais des problèmes de configuration. En général avec l'assistant de configuration internet çà passe tout seul ... Bizarre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2001)

merci pour votre rapidité : eh oui ça fonctionne avec mon vieux PC ! mais il parait qu'une mauvaise stabilité de ligne est mieux encaissée par un modem PC que Imac (?)et que le pb pourrait donc passait inaperçu mais bien venir de lignes merdiques.
pour le script, merci du conseil, mais là encore les tentatives avaient echouées (même message d'erreur sauf 2 connexions dont 1 à 14400 bps et 1 à 2400 bps !!!!).
A savoir : le pb date d'environ janvier 01 auparavant (disons de puis oct 00 achat du Imac)=np pb


----------



## Pierrot (15 Mars 2001)

Salut mariann,

De toutes les façons surfer avec une ligne merdique... Il faut changer ça.
Demande à France Telecom de tester la ligne et éventuellement de changer de paire, ils sont là pour ça.
Ne te laisse pas avoir par la solution de facilité qui consiste, pour eux à dire : "C'est à cause du Mac, la preuve ça marche avec le PC".

Puisque ton Imac possède d'origine, une connexion Ethernet, tu pourrais envisager l'ADSL, mais là encore il faut être à un maximum de 5Km du central. Mais grand confort connexion permanente et forfaitaire. En plus FT va annoncer une baisse de leurs tarif...

Si ces deux solutions ne sont pas possibles il te reste Numéris, FT installe le système "DUO" qui te permet d'avoir 2 lignes une pour surfer, l'autre pour...
Par contre il faut rajouter un modem RNIS.

Bon d'accord les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, mais surfer avec un gros débit, c'est autre chose.

@+

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2001)

t'as sûrement raison d'ailleurs j'étais justement entrain de faire un petit laïus à FT pour leur donner le fond de ma pensée...
je vais me renseigner sur les solutions que tu propose, de toute façon je peux pas rester dans cette situation merdique.
merci et a+


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2001)

Eh, Mariann, si tu as le cable là où tu habites, tu me le dis! (mais même si tu me le dis, je ne vais pas te croire!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2001)

tiens vlà amok qui se reveille ! tu sais très bien que je n'ai pas le câble mais je peux qd même : 1-râler chez FT 2-voir leur offre de 2nd ligne. A moins que l'amok est une autre idée...


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2001)

Je retrouve là la passionnaria qui a su passer du PC au Mac...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Mars 2001)

Il n'y aucune différence entre les modems Mac et PC ! ce sont les mêmes. Seuls les logiciels installés diffèrent !
Par contre ton vieux PC fonctionne sûrement en V34 (à 33600), norme beaucoup plus stable car moins pointue que le V90. Ce qui peut expliquer une meilleure connexion avec le script V90, mais pas avec celui V34 que je te conseillais.
Non le problème peut venir du modem lui même, qui serait endommagé, du cable de liaison (si tu connais quelqu'un qui peut t'en prêté un pour tester ...), ou d'une extension quelconque qui foutrait la pagaille dans tout çà (genre une vieille qui vient remplacer une récente). Y en a des possibilités !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2001)

autrement dit je suis pas sortie de l'auberge...! la hotline de wanadoo m'a fait faire un test terminal pour vérifier la communication avec le modem et a priori ça fonctionnait bien quant au câble de liaison (de la bécane à la prise téléphonique) j'ai fait un échange avec celui qui était sur le PC et visiblement ça n'a pas modifié le pb, j'ai même viré la rallonge entre la prise téléphonique et la bécane pour être sûre que ça venait pas de la non plus : donc il semblerait que ce puisse être bcp plus "pervers" comme pb ?! je vais qd même essayer ce WE de me connecter chez qlq d'autre pour vérifier les pb de ligne.a+

[Ce message a été modifié par mariann (edited 17 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2001)

dis donc mister amok comment tu fais les petits ziguigui=


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2001)

Je vois que tu as trouvé la réponse!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2001)

bon voilà ce WE j'ai donc profité d'un moment pour faire +sieurs essais sur une autre ligne et là pas de pb ça marche très bien donc...je vais vérifier ma prise téléphonique et si elle n'a pas subit de dégâts je vais demander à FT de faire le nécessaire pour que ces lignes soient pratiquables.
merci à tous et à bientôt


----------



## FOURDEN (21 Mars 2001)

bonjour . j'ai eu les memes problemes  que toi il y a qq temps ( memes messages d'erreurs , memes connections a 2 400 ...) . J'ai fais venir FT pour qu'ils inspectent ma ligne ( heu ...c'est pas gratuit autant le savoir ) et la ,on a decouvert que ma ligne telephonique etait en surtension ! Bilan le modem avait grillé !! J'avais mon MAC depuis 3 mois ...Suite a cela j'ai joué des "coudes" aupres du service apres-vente pour obtenir le remplacement de mon IMAC ( je n'ai pas dis bien sur que le modem avait eu des problemes a cause de la surtension ...et ca a marché) .Depuis FT m'a posé un boitier ( 500 frs ) directement sur ma prise telephone pour abaisser la tension et je n'ai plus de problemes depuis . Voila j'espere avoir ete utile et je te souhaite bon courage pour la suite parce que qq chose me dit que tu n'es pas au bout de tes peines si tu as rencontrés les memes emmerdes que moi !  Mais bon rassure toi on gagne toujours a la fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2001)

eh ben dis donc...en vlà une sacré nouvelle !
bon au moins je sais à quoi m'attendre et comme en ce moment j'ai une dent contre tout ce qui s'apelle FT, z'on intérêt à être efficaces les gars.
merci à toi. a+


----------



## Pierrot (22 Mars 2001)

Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de la chose, Mariann. Il faut les surveiller les petits bonzzommms de FT... selon ce qu'il te raconte je pourrais me renseigner (j'ai mes entrées)...

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2001)

je les ai eu hier au fil et d'après ce qu'ils me disent un technicien doit passer vérifier la ligne voire la prise tél pour d'eventuelles inversions qui modifieraient la polarité. mais attention, je les surveille de près (ah, ah !) et j'ai pas l'intention de sortir un kopeck (je pense que l'abonnement que je paye chaque mois à FT doit bien couvrir ce genre de service !). suite la semaine prochaine...
a+ à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2001)

voilà la suite des évenements : aujourdh'hui FT est passé faire son boulot mais sans succès. Il ne voient vraiment pas quel est le pb : ils ont vérifier la ligne qui délivre 49 mA, d'après eux c'est une ligne au poil mais qui serait trop puissante pour le Mac donc il propose de poser un boitier réducteur mais là après essai ça ne marche toujours pas donc ils vérifient la carte aus standard et là toujours pas de pb. En fait je suis sans solution pour eux et ils vont devoir se creuser la tête avec leur service super spécial info ! autrement dit ça n'a pas beaucoup avancé...y'en a d'autre dans un cas aussi merdique ??


----------



## Pierrot (4 Avril 2001)

Essaye de demander à FT si ta ligne est suffisante pour accepter l'ADSL, en principe il font des tests. Si ils te disent que c'est OK, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas avec un modem normal.
De toutes les façons mariann, je pense que l'adsl est le meilleur investissement et dans ce cas porte ton choix sur le pack Ethernet, c'est un peu plus chère mais plus efficace.

@+

------------------
+
Mac(Os9)Fervent, pour le X on verra !
+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2001)

et voilà la fin de l'histoire :
un petit bonhomme de FT est revenu et, comme ça fonctionnait ailleurs que chez moi, il a relevé les caractéristiques de cette ligne et les a reproduites chez moi. Et là ça marche !
A savoir que la ligne à 49 mA était trop forte pour le mac mais qu'en posant un boitier qui diminuait à 35 (ce qui est généralement préconisé pour un mac selon FT) et ben c'est plus assez ! coup de bol que j'ai trouvé une ligne où je fonctionnais ce qui leur a permis de pas trop se creuser la tête puisqu'il suffisait de la reproduire chez moi.
coup de l'opération 250 F pour le boitier, les 2 deplacements il parait que c'est cadeau (encore heureux !).
bref mon cas n'est pas original, apparement on est un paquet à se retrouver avec ces jolis petits boitiers.
FT dit que les modems des fabricants sont de +en+ pointus et qu'ils ne peuvent pas suivre...(à qui la faute ?) en attendant c'est nous qui sommes emmerdés !
merci à tous pour vos conseils et vos témoignages perso.
a+ pour d'autres petits conseils que je n'hesiterai pas à vous demandez.

[Ce message a été modifié par mariann (edited 06 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2001)

Ce que j'aimerais que tu nous dise, c'est si cette autre ligne dont tu nous parles et qui fonctionne, possède un boitier ou si cette différence dans les lignes vient de FT. Auquel cas je t'engage à écrire au service clientèle pour plaider ta cause. Car de ce côté là, contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait penser, ils sont plutot compréhensifs....


----------



## Hurrican (6 Avril 2001)

Content pour toi Marianne.
Entrons cette nouvelle donnée dans nos cervelles, afin qu'elle puisse resservir à d'autres personnes en difficulté ...


------------------
Killed by [MAK]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2001)

cette ligne ne possède pas de boitier. pourquoi faut il que je plaide ma cause ? d'après toi, je pourrais mettre FT en cause sur les différences existant entre leurs lignes et les obligations pour certains d'ajouter des boitiers payants ?
(dis donc au fait, ça va toi mister amok ?)


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2001)

(Yes, ca boume)
Eh bien oui! Il est anormal que certaines lignes fonctionnent et d'autres non. J'ai le souvenir d'une ligne que je possédait aux antilles et qui durant 15 jours a déconnée (on entendait parfois d'autres conversations en fond). Lorsque j'ai recu ma facture, j'ai contesté disant que il était possible que j'ai été débité d'autres appels, en expliquant le cafouillage sur le réseau). Eh bien le service commercial de FT m'a offert 600 F de communications locales et ce sur un simple coup de fil... Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu devrais payer alors que tu n'es pour rien dans les différences de réseau. Merde, il y en a marre! C'est jamais la faute de personne mais c'est toujours le bout de la chaine qui raque! de toutes facons, ca te coute quoi de contester? Tu as vu l'augmentation du prix de l'abonnement depuis 2 ans? Ca fait de nous des clients avec des droits, non? Et entre autre celui d'avoir, à abonnement identique, une prestation identique. Pas plus (dans l'état actuel des choses, hélas), mais pas moins. Point.

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 07 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2001)

ok, je vois bien de quoi tu me cause...je vais faire comme ça, on verra bien !
je donnerais la réponse sur cette page dès que j'aurais les résultats de ma requête auprès de FT. a+


----------



## supermac (10 Avril 2001)

la connexion, c'est ton serveur qui te la donne, remarque le modem ne sert qu'a la negocier. théoriquement, cela viens de ton serveur.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2001)

Ton dernier argument est frappant Amok, et parfaitement dans la ligne légale, celui là devrait taper fort ... A abonnement identique, on se doit d'avoir une qualité identique ! Allez que tous ceux qui ont des problèmes de ligne aillent se plaindre. Pourquoi d'ailleurs ne pas faire une plainte commune ? Avec une bonne grosse liste d'utilisateurs mécontents, çà peut faire du bruit. Mais il faudrait aussi se plaindre auprès d'Apple. Au prix ou sont les machines ils auraient pu mettre des modems de bonne qualité (des UsR par exemple).

------------------
Killed by [MAK]

[Ce message a été modifié par HURRICAN (edited 10 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2001)

Je sens ici souffler un vent de révolte qui n'est pas pour me déplaire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

ah oui alors, une bonne grosse revolte commune, ça serait bien et puis d'abord c'est normal : qui achete et utilise ? hein !
bon sinon pour parler language, le serveur c'est où cette bête là ? (noubliez pas que je suis novice...)


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2001)

Eh, l'autre! Elle appelle a la révolution du haut  de ses 14 posts! Je rêve!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Avril 2001)

Et alors ? 
14 posts ou + de 400 qu'elle est l'importance ?
A moins que ce ne soit que pour faire remarquer que tu es dans le top ten Amok !
Au fait c'est quoi que tu fumes ? Ca sent bizarre ...

Bon sans rire cette fois, pourquoi ne pas faire une plainte commune. Il faut simplement que quelqu'un accepte de stocker/regrouper ces plaintes. J'avoue que je suis déjà débordé de boulot, et que je n'aurais pas le temps ni le courage de m'en occuper ... Mais par contre je ferais partie de la liste ...
A+

------------------
Killed by [MAK]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

exactement, je vois pas pourquoi j'attendrais de cumuler des km de posts pour réagir face à des injustices terribles! moi je suis d'accord et archi d'accord pour cette idée de pétition et je veux bien y prendre part activement mais va falloir me coacher sur la marche à suivre et comment gérer tout ça...à moins qu'un gars avec 400 posts ne soit plus compétent pour mener à bien cette idéee


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2001)

bon, alors, les deux meneurs là, pour commencer vous allez me nettoyer les guogues de la caserne. Vous apprendrez ainsi que toute bonne révolution (et c'est ce qui fait sa différence avec une révolte stérile) se fait dans l'organisation et l'obéissance aux chefs. Et si vous continuez sur ce ton, ce sera le fouet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'adjudant bengili s'en chargera avec plaisir...

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 13 Avril 2001).]


----------

